# zucchino/zucchina



## tie-break

*zucchino/zucchina*

Entrambi dovrebbero essere corretti,personalmente uso di piu' il femminile.
Voi cosa preferite?


----------



## MAVERIK

Anche io uso generalmente il femminile.


----------



## irene.acler

Concordo nell'uso del femminile; e dirò di più, il maschile non l'ho mai usato in italiano (mentre nel mio dialetto esiste solo al maschile)!


----------



## DDT

Entrambe le forme sono corrette e utilizzate secondo le differenti zone geografiche italiane

DDT


----------



## claudine2006

tie-break said:


> Entrambi dovrebbero essere corretti,personalmente uso di piu' il femminile.
> Voi cosa preferite?


Io uso solo il femminile.


----------



## tie-break

DDT said:


> Entrambe le forme sono corrette e utilizzate secondo le differenti zone geografiche italiane
> 
> DDT


 


Ora mi viene la curiosità di conoscere in quale zona si predilige lo zucchino visto che finora siamo tutti quanti per la variante femminile!


----------



## valy822

Aggiungo un altro voto per _la zucchina!_


----------



## sabrinita85

Mi pare che in dialetto "burino", ovvero dei paesini fuori Roma, si utilizzi... ma solo tra vecchietti, perché non l'ho mai sentito dire tra giovani.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Mi pare che in dialetto "burino", ovvero dei paesini fuori Roma, si utilizzi... ma solo tra vecchietti, perché non l'ho mai sentito dire tra giovani.


Nella mia ignoranza avevo sempre creduto che "burino" fosse un termine dispregiativo che si usava per i romani. Ho imparato un'altra cosa.


----------



## pizzi

Le differenze d'uso sono regionali? Mi rendo conto di usare entrambi i generi, con preferenza per il femminile.

Voi dove vivete e come chiamate l'ortaggio in questione?

Grazie !


----------



## ursu-lab

pizzi said:


> Le differenze d'uso sono regionali? Mi rendo conto di usare entrambi i generi, con preferenza per il femminile.
> 
> Voi dove vivete e come chiamate l'ortaggio in questione?
> 
> Grazie !



In Emilia e dintorni dico "zucchina" come tutti i miei conterranei, ma quando non sono a "casa" dico "zucchino".


----------



## Spiritoso78

Anche qui, la zucchina, le zucchine.


----------



## fabinn

Penso che verso nord sia più "zucchine", dall'appennino in giù invece "zucchini"... ma potrei sbagliare. Io dico in entrambi i modi, con preferenza al maschile, ma so che al di là dell'Appennino, in Emilia, in effetti è più al femminile.


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Da noi (Svizzera italiana) si dice "la zucchina" e "le zucchine". "Zucchini" è un appellativo scherzoso e poco riverente che usiamo per gli svizzeri tedeschi (da non confondere con i "crucchi" che sono invece i tedeschi di Germania), quindi non va assolutamente usato per l'ortaggio. Chissà, forse il nomignolo deriva dal fatto che gli svizzeri tedeschi, in tedesco, chiamano l'ortaggio "zucchini"...


----------



## oirelav

Credo che sia indifferente.. a livello regionale prevale, per quanto ne so, la versione femminile: "zucchina", tanto al nord, quanto al centro italia. A Roma - per fare un esempio - la piu' tipica delle zucchine e' quella denominata "romanesca", rigorosamente al femminile.
Del resto, la zucchina altro non e' che una "piccola zucca" (anche dal punto di vista botanico, sono tutte specie appartenenti allo stesso genere Cucurbita: _Cucurbita maxima_, _Cucurbita pepo_) e dunque appare logica la declinazione al femminile.
Aggiungo solo una annotazione. Persino il cocomero, altra cucurbitaceca, viene spesso declinato al femminile: la cocomera! - ma questo e' un regionalismo tipico di alcune zone dell'Emilia.


----------



## giginho

Torino e dintorni dicono:

Lo zucchino, gli zucchini

Assolutamente maschili da queste parti!

E' maschile perchè deriva dal dialettale cusòt, diminutivo al maschile del femminile zucca: cùsa


----------



## infinite sadness

All'estremo sud si dice esclusivamente zucchina, perché deriva da "cucuzza" che è solo femminile.


----------



## vallery

In Friuli si dice* la zucchina,* in lingua friulana - *cocìn *(m)


----------



## luway

vallery said:


> In Friuli si dice* la zucchina,* in lingua friulana - *cocìn *(m)



Confermo per quanto riguarda 'zucchina/zucchine' [però i miei (genitori) in friulano non le chiamano 'cocìns' ma 'cocjùs' (non ho idea di quale sia la grafia corretta, ma è comunque maschile)... C'è infatti da ricordare che ogni area qui ha la sua parlata le differenze si sentono, checché ne dica il dizionario ufficiale ]


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Mantova (la bassa almeno) dice _zucchino_ e _zucchini_ al maschile. Ma non giurerei che si dica uguale a Mantova città e nell'alto mantovano.
Anche qui suppongo abbia a che fare con il dialetto, che chiama tale ortaggio al maschile (nonostante la zucca rimanga femminile)

EFC


----------



## pizzi

luway said:


> i miei (genitori) in friulano non le chiamano 'cocìns' ma 'cocjùs' (non ho idea di quale sia la grafia corretta, ma è comunque maschile)... C'è infatti da ricordare che ogni area qui ha la sua parlata le differenze si sentono, checché ne dica il dizionario ufficiale ]



Mia nonna (San Vito al Tagliamento) li chiamava _suchèi_...


----------



## zeneize

A Genova si sente dire uno e l'altro... Io stesso dico "zucchina, zucchine" ma in genovese traduco _succhin _/sy'kiŋ/


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pizzi 

Da queste parti, Lombardia centro-orientale, si usa maggiormente la versione al femminile "zucchina" ... in dialetto, invece, è maschile "süchì" ("zucchino" e non varia al plurale)


----------



## pizzi

ursu-lab said:


> In Emilia e dintorni dico "zucchina" come tutti i miei conterranei, ma quando non sono a "casa" dico "zucchino".



 ursu, come mai fuor di Lunezia usi *zucchino*? Gli attribuisci un valore più ufficiale?

Ciao!


----------



## Sandrokkio

Io sono di Napoli e ho sempre detto "zucchini", ho scoperto solo oggi che si usa anche il femminile!!


----------



## marco.cur

Da noi sempre e solo al femminile.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Anche dalle mie parti (Lombardia nord-orientale): zucchina e zucchine


----------



## violadaprile

claudine2006 said:


> Nella mia ignoranza avevo sempre creduto che "burino" fosse un termine dispregiativo che si usava per i romani. Ho imparato un'altra cosa.


Burino deriva da Bous = bue
E significa contadino (chiedo scusa per l'OT)

Qui nel milanese solo zucchine. A volte "zucchette", chiamate anche "trombette", quelle lunghe lunghe chiare chiare che vengono dalla Liguria, solo nella loro stagione.


----------



## Luca1986

In questa scheda dell'_AdC_ (Accademia della Crusca), a cura di Mara Marzullo, si legge:

Prima di tutto il caso più semplice: _zucchino_-_zucchina_? Il primo termine attestato è _zucchino_ (1875) seguito a breve (1879) da _zucchina_:  entrambi derivano da ‘zucca’ e ne sono in origine i diminutivi, uno  composto sul maschile e uno sul femminile. Sarebbe preferibile il  maschile: sia il _Grande dizionario della lingua italiana_ (diretto da S. Battaglia) sia il _Grande dizionario italiano dell’uso_  (diretto da T. De Mauro) rinviano da zucchina a zucchino e corredano  solo il sostantivo maschile della definizione della pianta.

Il Treccani, alla voce _zucca_, dice (sott. mia):

Dim. *zucchétta* e *zucchettina*, o *zucchétto* e *zucchettino* m., *zucchina* o *zucchino* m., tutti usati, con preferenze region., per indicare i frutti immaturi, commestibili, delle zucche [...]

Personalmente, dico _zucchina_ per abitudine.


violadaprile said:


> Qui nel milanese solo zucchine. A volte  "zucchette"[...]


Cioè _zucch*è*tte, _con _e_ aperta. 

FUORI TEMA


violadaprile said:


> Burino deriva da Bous = bue


Riporto quanto si legge nel DELI (_Dizionario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana_) di M. Cortelazzo e P. Zolli alla voce _burino _(sott. mia):

Vc. rom., in uso fin dal Seicento (nel _Meo Patacca_ di G. Berneri). Secondo il Chiappini il _bur(r)ino_ è il ‘campagnuolo originario della Romagna confinante col Ducato di Urbino, il quale viene in Roma per lavorare la terra’: e _burrini_ sono pure delle ‘scodelle molto cupe, di varia grandezza, fatte per uso degli agricoltori’. Etim. sconosciuta. Gli unici accostamenti sono con _burra_ ‘parte curva della stanga dell'aratro’, che nell'Italia di mezzo è vitale (AIS*), oppure col long. _*burjô_.
_______________________
*AIS [_Atlante Italo-Svizzero_] =_ Sprach- und Sachatlas Italiens und der Südschweiz_ [trad. _Atlante linguistico ed etnografico dell'Italia e della Svizzera meridionale_], von K. Jaberg u. J. Jud, Zofingen, 1928-1940.


----------



## Giorgia X

Ciao a tutti voi. Io, sono di di Bologna e da noi si dice zucchino e zucchini.


----------



## longplay

Luca1986 said:


> In questa scheda dell'_AdC_ (Accademia della Crusca), a cura di Mara Marzullo, si legge:
> 
> Prima di tutto il caso più semplice: _zucchino_-_zucchina_? Il primo termine attestato è _zucchino_ (1875) seguito a breve (1879) da _zucchina_:  entrambi derivano da ‘zucca’ e ne sono in origine i diminutivi, uno  composto sul maschile e uno sul femminile. Sarebbe preferibile il  maschile: sia il _Grande dizionario della lingua italiana_ (diretto da S. Battaglia) sia il _Grande dizionario italiano dell’uso_  (diretto da T. De Mauro) rinviano da zucchina a zucchino e corredano  solo il sostantivo maschile della definizione della pianta.
> 
> Il Treccani, alla voce _zucca_, dice (sott. mia):
> 
> Dim. *zucchétta* e *zucchettina*, o *zucchétto* e *zucchettino* m., *zucchina* o *zucchino* m., tutti usati, con preferenze region., per indicare i frutti immaturi, commestibili, delle zucche [...]




Tanto per aggiungere qualcosa : mi meraviglia un po' che il Treccani , come altri dizionari, diano come definizione di Zucchina/o "i frutti immaturi...delle zucche". In realtà,
si tratta di specie "autonome" delle cucurbitacee e ve ne sono di tante qualità: il diminutivo di zucca ,per me, dovrebbe essere "zucchetta". Mah !?
Zucchino è usato in Toscana ; più a sud (Tirreno) prevale la zucchina, ad esempio a Roma.
Qualche volta si sente anche cucuzza o cucuzzella (o cocuzza/ella).


----------



## violadaprile

> Tanto per aggiungere qualcosa : mi meraviglia un po' che il Treccani , come altri dizionari, diano come definizione di Zucchina/o "i frutti immaturi...delle zucche". In realtà,
> si tratta di specie "autonome" delle cucurbitacee e ve ne sono di tante qualità: il diminutivo di zucca ,per me, dovrebbe essere "zucchetta". Mah !?



A me non meraviglia. Tante varietà di frutta e di verdura sono conosciute solo da noi. Treccani era un linguista, non un botanico né una massaia.

Confermo che il nome "zucchetta" sta a indicare sia le zucchine bianche e lunghe, anche un po' contorte, che vengono dalla Liguria, sia una varietà di zucca lunga (anche un metro e mezzo) di colore esterno arancio come quello della zucca e colore interno pure arancio. E'una varietà detta anche 'zucca mantovana'.
*Ciascuna varietà si usa per ricette diverse, non intercambiabili.* Nessuna di queste varietà, crescendo, si trasforma in un'altra. E l'unico diminutivo per zucca è unicamente *"zucca piccola"*.

D'altra parte chi proviene dal profondo Nord della Francia, le zucchine/zucchini come le nostre non le ha mai viste e cade dal pero. Da loro le lasciano crescere come mongolfiere, diventano enormi "zucchine", di cui mezza basta per il pasto di una intera famiglia. Però non diventano mai "zucche" (ossia per intenderci quelle gialle e tonde che si usano per halloween).

Qui in Spagna non conoscono varietà per noi elementari: ho tentato variamente di spiegare la differenza fra coste e erbette (bietole), senza risultato. Come in Francia. Sono verdure che non amano e non coltivano e a loro sembrano tutte uguali. Per cui anche il povero Treccani può avere avuto le sue lacune e le sue difficoltà


----------



## longplay

Due commenti, col tuo ineffabile consenso : 1- le zucche degli altri paesi non c' entrano, però io sapevo che le "courgettes" da qualche parte esistono ; 2 - perchè nei
dizionari troviamo "zucca" - "pianta erbacea delle cucurbitacee con fusto...proprietà diuretiche e rinfrescanti" (Devoto - Oli) ? Dietetica e botanica o vanno bene sempre o no,
visto che basterebbe un riferimento breve (zucchina = .... (vedi zucca o melone o cetriolo : quel che più piace) . Cordialità.

PS Ho consultato il e la "Treccani" e non c'è niente da fare : le zucchine sono sottospecie della zucca o una delle tante specie di zucca. E così sia.


----------



## Nunou

Confermo che zucchine, zucchini e anche _zucchetti _esistono anche nel _profondo _nord!
Io dico sia zucchini che zucchine oppure _courgettes..._dipende da come mi gira_..._
Cucuzza, cucuzza lunga e cucuzzelli mi ricordano alcune vacanze nel centro-sud e sud Italia...bei ricordi e ottime ricette! 
Peccato che la cucuzza lunga altrove non si trovi, almeno, io non l'ho mai trovata...


----------



## longplay

Nunou said:


> Confermo che zucchine, zucchini e anche _zucchetti _esistono anche nel _profondo _nord!
> Io dico sia zucchini che zucchine oppure _courgettes..._dipende da come mi gira_..._
> Cucuzza, cucuzza lunga e cucuzzelli mi ricordano alcune vacanze nel centro-sud e sud Italia...bei ricordi e ottime ricette!
> Peccato che la cucuzza lunga altrove non si trovi, almeno, io non l'ho mai trovata...



Ciao, Nu. Per maggior conforto si può vedere, tra gli altri, il seguente sito : zucca e zucchine... www.agraria.org/coltivazionierbacee/zucca.htm . Ciao !


----------



## violadaprile

Certo che le courgettes esistono, ma, come si vede, la parola nasce come diminutivo (non le volevo nominare per rispetto delle regole); eppure da loro pesano 4 chili in media ciascuna. E sono oblunghe, verdi, enormi e piene di semi come le nostre quando le raccogliamo tardi. Sono "zucchine" vere e proprie, stessa specie botanica, solo raccolte molto tardi. Io solo di quelle parlavo.

Per il resto confermavo che, a casa nostra, dal punto di vista botanico, zucche, zucchine e zucchette (come anche le zucchette ornamentali) sono proprio specie diverse, comunque le definisca il Treccani. (Specie, non varietà, esattamente come dicevi tu) 

E precisavo anche che sono talmente diverse che non si possono usare per le stesse ricette, perché anche il sapore e la consistenza cambiano.

Le zucchine/zucchini, quale che sia da noi la denominazione usata, hanno diverse varietà, secondo la durezza della pelle, la grana della stessa, il colore più o meno scuro, la quantità d'acqua contenuta e la zona di provenienza.
A volte le diverse varietà rendono preferibili talune ricette piuttosto che altre.

Ma sempre della stessa specie botanica si parla, che porta lo stesso nome con varianti regionali. (Maschile o femminile)


----------



## Nunou

Viola,
sarà che la globalizzazione arriva anche nei mercati, supermercati e sulle tavole di tutto il mondo ma ti posso assicurare che io intendo le stesse zucchine/zucchini/zucchetti che si trovano in Italia. Forse non sono piccolissime come quelle di certi negozi di primizie e o bancarelle dei mercati italiani ma le "_mazze da baseball_" che descrivi tu mi è capitato di vederle solo nel mio orto, quando ancora lo avevo e mi dimenticavo di raccoglierle in tempo...
Forse sei capitata male oppure in un posto particolare dove usano mangiarle come dici tu ma in generale non mi pare sia così, né in Francia e neppure in altri paesi del centro e nord Europa.  A conferma di ciò, prova a cercare sulle immagini di google il termine francese...
Ciao!


----------



## giginho

Gigi dice: A Torino si dice Zucchino al maschile!


----------



## Nunou

'cipicchia...guardate un po' cosa dice la Crusca:
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4639&ctg_id=93

Mi fa riflettere sul fatto che "zucchino" non può dare adito a confusione per cui è forse il termine più giusto/appropriato. Zucca è femminile quindi zucchina/zucchetta potrebbero riferirsi anche a piccole zucche...che stia qui il famoso "inghippo"? 
Giunti a questo punto, mi/vi chiedo anche perché c'è un dolce che si chiama zuccotto e non zuccotta...



violadaprile said:


> ...
> 
> Zucchina non ha a che fare con zucca, non di più di zucchino  e non è una piccola zucca tanto quanto non lo è lo zucchino.



Viola, su questo non ci piove specialmente se ci riferiamo al "_vegetale in oggetto_"  è però innegabile che una piccola zucca può essere definita anche zucchina/zucchetta... almeno in teoria. Nel caso di zucchino il contrario non esiste, intendo lo "zucco" per cui eliminiamo in partenza ogni possibile confusione_ di vegetale_! 
Zuccone, citrullo ma anche citrulla e zuccona ...tutti teste vuote!


----------



## violadaprile

C'è una facilissima controprova sperimentale: proviamo ad andare dal fruttivendolo e chiediamo una zucchina. Anche solo se ci chiede se vogliamo davvero una zucchina o una piccola zucca avrai avuto ragione tu 

D'altra parte la distinzione, come si era detto, non è solo linguistica ma anche botanica: se si tratta di specie diverse ci saranno grossi problemi di accoppiamento genetico...
come con gli animali.


----------



## Nunou

Non è una questione di avere torto o ragione, a quanto pare mi spiego davvero malissimo e proprio non riesco a far passare/intendere un altro concetto!

Pazienza...dopotutto non è poi così importante, almeno per me, per cui scendo dalla zucca e abbandono zucchini, zucchine, zucchette/i  alla loro gustosa sorte! Che ognuno li chiami e li mangi come vuole... 



P.S.: mi rendo conto solo ora di aver riportato un riferimento alla Crusca che già figurava in un precedente intervento di Luca, era nella prima pagina della discussione e me ne ero scordata......scusate!


----------



## violadaprile

> Non è una questione di avere torto o ragione,


Esatto! Evidentemente invece sono io che non mi spiego 
Intendevo la stessa cosa che intendevi tu. 
Che citrulla ... 
(e che sia chiaro che parlo di me, eh?  )


----------



## hitomi_85

infinite sadness said:


> All'estremo sud si dice esclusivamente zucchina, perché deriva da "cucuzza" che è solo femminile.



Ahahah infatti qui in Sicilia è assolutamente la "cucuzza".... 
Io ho sempre pensato che in italiano esistesse solo la forma femminile e che il maschile fosse riservata all'estero....!


----------



## violapais

Dalle mie parti (Bergamo) si dice "la zucchina" e quindi "le zucchine"... ma in dialetto la parola è maschile "ol tsukí", "ol hukì" con h aspirata (detta alla valligiana) "ol sukì" (detta alla bresciana).


----------



## Giulai

A roma e dintorni è femminile  " la zucchina"


----------



## Sempervirens

In Toscana, più precisamente in quella parte della regione toscana bagnata dal Mar Tirreno, sulla costa labronica, si dice zucchina.

Proprio ieri quando al telefono avevo chiesto alcune conferme in ambito culinario sulla ricetta per fare la frittata di zucchine ho risentito, alla cornetta appunto, dopo diversi anni l'espressione nostrana!  Ve ne volevo fare partecipi! Spero che questo intervento che giunge trafelato e con ritardo possa in  qualche modo esservi di un qualche aiuto per migliorare le vostre conoscenze della lingua italiana o per altri scopi!

Vi auguro un giulivo inizio di settimana!

S.V


----------



## roncepts

47 risposte... che lingua! Ma qui, nel’Usa, se vede dappertutto e quasi sempre, “zucchini.” Inoltre, il termine si usa anche nel senso singolo— Corruzione! Ma sono d’accordo colla derivazione femminile dalla “zucca.”


----------



## symposium

violadaprile said:


> Treccani era un linguista, non un botanico né una massaia.


Mah, visto che il "filo" è stato riesumato: Giovanni Treccani fu l'industriale benemerito che finanziò la pubblicazione dell'Enciclopedia, mica quello che scriveva le voci! Tra l'altro, quando iniziarono a uscire i primi volumi del dizionario Treccani, Giovanni Treccani era già morto da tempo.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Rigorosamente zucchina - e! 😊


----------



## bearded

Nato e cresciuto a Bologna, ho sempre detto _la zucchina / le zucchine. _ '' Gli zucchini'' mi suona molto colloquiale/regionale.
In dialetto bolognese 'le zucchine' si dice _i zuchétt._
Gli anglosassoni e i tedeschi non distinguono le nostre desinenze per singolare e plurale. In tedesco le parole _salami, zucchini, lasagne.. _sono considerate e usate come singolari.


----------



## Fooler

Ciao beared,

Anche la rete non aiuta visto e considerato che il sostantivo può essere usato (parlo per il plurale) sia al maschile che al femminile.

Personalmente utilizzo entrambe le varianti indipendentemente, credo, dall'uso regionale o meno.

_Vado a comprare un chilo di zucchine / Cuciniamo il risotto con gli zucchini _e così via


----------



## bearded

Fooler said:


> indipendentemente, credo, dall'uso regionale o meno.


Ciao, Fooler
Be', non si può negare che ci siano usi regionali diversi - e più o meno familiari. Credo che ciascuno di noi - anche inconsciamente - sia influenzato nel modo di esprimersi dall'ambiente in cui è cresciuto. Quel tuo _risotto con gli zucchini _evoca davvero belle immagini casalinghe (e mi piacerebbe assaggiarlo), però spontaneamente io direi sempre 'con le zucchine'.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Zucchina al femminile. Non avevo idea che esistesse anche zucchino.


----------

